# Something in my water...



## pdoyle (Sep 1, 2009)

So there was this string thing in my water a few days ago. It just floated at the top and the fish left it alone. It was mostly clear but I think I saw a main part in the center the entire length of the thing. It was about 3-4 inches long. I took it out but have no idea what it is or if there will be more. any advice is welcome


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmmm, you don't have a picture do you?


----------

